# ماجستير ميكاترونكس؟!



## HiMZ (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء .... هل انتم ممن يؤيد اكمال الدراسة في تخصص الميكاترونكس لنيل درجات الماجستير او الدكتوراة؟
ام ممن يؤيد فكرة تطوير الخبرة العملية عن طريق الدورات التدريبية خلال العمل؟
و ارجو ممن لديه اي معلومات عن طرق مراسلة الحامعات في الخارج او مراكز التدريب في مواضيع متخصصة بمجال الميكاترونكس ان يزودنا بها 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (8 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, انا من المؤيدين لفكرة إستكمال الماجستير والدكتوراة في مجال الميكاترونكس
هنالك العديد من مراكز في مصر والتي تقوم بإعطائك دبلومة الميكاترونكس, والتي تكون شرطاً مطلوباً في جامعات أوروبا وأمريكا, والتي من خلالها تستطيع أخذ الماجستير ثم الدكتوراة بإذن الله.
وهنالك معهد في مصر وهو ITI (Information Technological Institute) والذي لديه إتفاقية مع العديد من الجامعات الألمانية, حيث أن الشهادة التي تحصل عليها من هذا المعهد معتمدة من تلك الجامعات, مما يسهل عليك عملية السفر لألمانيا.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​


----------



## HiMZ (11 أغسطس 2006)

Thank you Mr. Salamah


----------



## م/عمرو عبدالوارث (13 أغسطس 2006)

افضل تطوير الخبرة العملية مكن خلال الدورات التدريبيه


----------



## laith_n (13 أغسطس 2006)

بامكاني مساعدتك يااخي
www.daad.de


----------



## HiMZ (13 أغسطس 2006)

thanks brother Laith


----------



## only (21 أغسطس 2006)

أكمال الدراسة بأعتقادي لايثري الجانب العملي مثل الدورات


----------



## الوولف (27 أغسطس 2006)

اكمال الدراسة بيعطي الواحد القدرة علي توسيع قدراتو الابداعية لانو ممكن انو يدرس اشياء اجديدة بتخلي ينتقل من فكرة لفكرة تانية, وكمان عن طريق العمل ممكن يضل مرتبط باللي دراسو اول سنين في الجامعة,,,,,,,,,,,يعني التنين كويسين بس بنسبا اللي تكملة التعليم احسن.


----------



## ميكاترون (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي العزيز .... 
شكرا على هذه المعلومة المهمة والصراحة اني ابحث عن حل لمشكلتي وهي اني مهندس ميكانيك واحب علم التحكم والسيطرة والاتمتة يعني بختصار الميكاترونكس لكن المشكلة تقريبا الجميع لديهم قناعة بانه هذا العلم يخص الكهرباء والالكترونيات وهذا ما واجهته في التقديم للعمل او حتى في الدراسة لذلك ابحث عن اي شي يعطي شهادة في هذا المجال .....
وبالنسبة للمعهد الذي ذكرته كم مدة الدراسة وكم التكلفة وهل تعني دبلومة التي بعد البكلوريوس لانها اذا كانت كذلك 
فأ نها هو ما ابحث عنه بالتحديد 
وانا بانتظار اجابتكم مع الشكرو التقدير


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم, انا من المؤيدين لفكرة إستكمال الماجستير والدكتوراة في مجال الميكاترونكس
> هنالك العديد من مراكز في مصر والتي تقوم بإعطائك دبلومة الميكاترونكس, والتي تكون شرطاً مطلوباً في جامعات أوروبا وأمريكا, والتي من خلالها تستطيع أخذ الماجستير ثم الدكتوراة بإذن الله.
> وهنالك معهد في مصر وهو iti (information technological institute) والذي لديه إتفاقية مع العديد من الجامعات الألمانية, حيث أن الشهادة التي تحصل عليها من هذا المعهد معتمدة من تلك الجامعات, مما يسهل عليك عملية السفر لألمانيا.
> وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7:​



على حد علمي ال iti لديه اتفاقية مع جامعة واحدة فقط في ألمانيا وهي جامعة بادربورن وليس عدة جامعات


----------



## م.الفجر القادم (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...

اود ان اعرف اكثر عن موضوع ماجستير هندسة الميكاترونكس ...هل يفيدك في العمل اكثر ويزيد من فرصك بالحصول على عمل جيد ومناسب ..؟؟؟؟ام انه يزيد من فرص ان تدخل السلك الاكاديمي في الجامعات والكليات اكثر من اي شيء آخر ؟؟؟خاصة انني فتاة واظن ان الميكاترونكس كتخصص ممكن يكون صعب العمل فيه كثيير بالنسبة للفتيات ...

والسؤال الاخر : ما هي الدورات المناسبة والتي تفيد مهندسي الميكاترونكس حديثي التخرج حتى يبداوا بشق طريقهم نحو العمل برواتب جيدة ...؟؟؟

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ميكاترون (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الرد*

مشكور اخي مهندس أحمد 
لقد اتصلت بهم لكن مع الاسف لديهم شروط اني يكون المتخرج جديد وان يكون لديه معدل تراكمي جيد واعلى ...... احنة مع الاسف عكس الدول الاوربية الي بتفضل الي عنده خبرة والله المستعان


----------



## kido (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اذا تريد الماجستير و توقف لا انصحك بالميكاترونكس بل انصحك بالادارة احسنلك في تطوير نفسك
اما اذا بدك تكمل دوكتوراه فكمل ميكاترونكس و اتكل على الله


----------



## robotic_iraq (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اقول ان الامرين لايتعارضا حيث اكمال الدراسات العليا في اي تخصص علمي هو زيادة في التخصص الدقيق ةالقدرات العملية تزيد من خبرة الشخص التراكمية والتي هي من يميز اي باحث ولكن الدراسات العليا هو المنطلق العلمي الصحيح للباحث العلمي وانا بحمد الله من الذين حصلو على شهادة الماجستير في الميكاترونكس وجدت نفسي اكثر عمقا في هذا العلم الحديث واطمح لاكمال الدكتوراه ان شاء الله.
تحياتي .,


----------



## ميكاترون (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ياخي بس ترة اني الميكاترونكس بالنسبة الي مو بس شغل هو ترة هواية واتمنى من جميع الاعضاء لو لديه معلومات عن اكمال الدراسة سواء الدبلوم العالي او الماجستير خاصة في الدول العربية بكلفة مناسبة اكون شاكر جدا


----------

